# FreeBSD not so great packages and ports system



## Oko (May 6, 2015)

This is just a place holder to document serious issues with FreeBSD packages and ports system.

Lack of package flavors. It is still obvious to me that FreeBSD package/port system is source based in its soul. I just spent 15 minutes to compile drupal7 port to be able to use PostgreSQL instead of MySQL. The correct way would be to have two flavors.
Lack of FreeBSD specific documentation for the installed ports. I would expect that more complex ports install documentation in /usr/local/share/doc just like PostgreSQL did (well done!). Having a second thought about the quality of the postgresql documentation. Compare FreeBSD documentation for PostgreSQL server with this https://github.com/avsm/openbsd-ports/blob/master/databases/postgresql/pkg/README-server. Just saying.


----------



## jrm@ (May 6, 2015)

Oko said:


> Lack of package flavors. It is still obvious to me that FreeBSD package/port system is source based in its soul. I just spent 15 minutes to compile drupal7 port to be able to use PostgreSQL instead of MySQL. The correct way would be to have two flavors.


I've heard rumblings of package flavours from members of portmgr, but I don't think flavours will ever be an optimal solution.  Think about the number of combinations when there are more than a few options.  Flavours for the most common option combinations along with ports-mgmt/poudriere could provide a good balance between ease of installation and ease of customization.



Oko said:


> Lack of FreeBSD specific documentation for the installed ports. I would expect that more complex ports install documentation in /usr/local/share/doc just like PostgreSQL did (well done!).


Section 5.15.4. of the Porter's Handbook (Install Additional Documentation) touches on where additional documentation should be installed.  I've seen lots of ports that add port-specific documentation, but maybe more should.


----------

